# Modifying Memo with long term goals in mind.



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 20, 2018)

Since I use Orozco as a beginner's method. I was thinking about how I could also train to put myself in a better position for MBLD/4BLD/5BLD in the near future. 
I have been doing BLD for probably a month after coming back for a 2-year Hiatus. I am having trouble thinking of long-term problems this idea could cause; I can only think of short-term issues.

I was thinking that since my helpers are BU(P) and UBR(B). Maybe instead of the standard memo, I could do the following:

Let's say I had YZ HG ML PU SD NS for edges. (Memo in example in Audio.)
Instead of memoing the 6 letter pairs (YahtZee HuG MaLe PUp SaD NoSe), I memo only the letter pairs of the comms I will actually be executing. 
In this case: YP PZ HP PG MP PL PU SP PD NP PS. (YuP PeZ HiP PaGe MaP PaLe PUp SoaP PoD NaP PuSh)

I have worked out this Pros/Cons list:

Pros: 
- Master dealing with a longer memo from the beginning so MBLD and BigBLD is an easier transition.
- Connect more strongly the letter pair to the comm being executed.(Letter pairs instantly being comm to mind)
- Master the Helper location comms and audio/words faster. (Less word choices make the memo time decrease more quickly versus starting with all letter pairs possible)
- Amount of variation in memo can increase more slowly over time and more linearly with comms being learned. (i.e. As I start learning comms for different locations, I'd learn to deal with the letter pairs from that location and only that location at the same time. (Learn DF comms, add that letter to the list of letter pairs I need to create and memo} 

Cons: 
- I strengthen certain letter pairs more than others. (Maybe causing some unforeseen memo issues in the future) 
- Memo times as a beginner are increased even more. 
- Higher change of DNFing at a beginner stage.
- Create a habit of always having BU as part of letter pairs and forgetting that once I add a new location I can do DU instead of DP PU. Causing more frustrations with silly memo-related DNFs and wasted time.

And that is all I got so far.
Let me know if you guys see any huge issues with this. I am more so interested in long-term issues.


----------

